# Seiko from February 1977



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

*Seiko from February 1977*


View Advert


Anyone have a seiko with serial number starting with 72? If you have and want to sell it let me know please.




*Advertiser*

Marcin



*Date*

18/01/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

